# Alimentación de un dispositivo con batería externa (problemas)



## fiebre (Jul 30, 2013)

Buenas, caballeros




No tengo muchos conocimientos sobre electrónica, así que intentaré explicarme lo mejor posible.



Tengo una casa de campo sin electricidad y he instalado una alarma  con sistema GSM (modelo ALARM TC-100). no viene al caso, pero por si alguno no las conoce decir que este tipo de alarma funciona enviando un SMS a nuestro móvil si detecta que entran ladrones ( funciona con una sim card y opera en dos modos: por sensor de ruido o por vulneración de campo magnético), 

pués bien, el problema viene a la hora de alimentar la alarma,dada su escasa batería (600 mAh que a penas llega a los 4 días) y el hecho de que en muchas ocasiones no puedo pasar por la casa hasta pasado 10 días.



Para prolongar la autonomía de la alarma he comprado una batería extendida de la marca ANKER de 10000 mAh. esta batería posee usb a través del cual alimenta a todo tipo de dispositivos: smartphones, consolas de video juego, cámara de fotos... y en este caso también a mi alarma a través de cable mini usb.
El problema surgue cuando la batería termina de cargar el dispositivo al que queremos alimentar, en ese momento la batería ANKER corta el flujo de corriente al entender que el gadget a llegado al 100% de carga. hasta ahí todo normal, el inconveniente llega pasadas unas horas cuando la carga baja del 100% y  la batería ANKER no vuelve a suministrar energia por la sencilla razón de que para hacerlo se debe accionar un botón físico.


Una vez detectado este contratiempo se me ocurrió que podría "engañar" a la batería ANKER conectándola a una regleta o (multiplicador de USB)  y conectar a ella, la alarma y otro dispositivo desprovisto de batería y que se pudiera alimentar tambien por usb (un ratón, un pequeño LED, un viejo reproductor mp3...etc) de esta forma quería lograr que la batería, al detectar un aparato que demandase flujo de corriente constante, no se desconectara y por tanto lograr mi objetivo que no era otro que suministrar energía non stop a la alarma.


En principio esto me funciono con un ratón, un reproductor mp3 y también con un ventilador usb:
la alarma llegaba al 100% y la batería ANKER seguía proporcionándole energía porque en su camino encontraba otro dispositivo al que alimentar de forma continuada, pero....  pasados unos minutos la batería extendida terminaba volviéndose a apagar.  Deduje que esto se producía al "interpretar" la batería ANKER que esos cebos electrónicos eran, por así decirlo, de baja intensidad, o lo que es lo mísmo, de poca chicha.

Pasados unos días, y ya resignado a que la batería no me sirviera para el fín que la compré, recordé que tenía un aparato plug & play que conectado al puerto usb del ordenador hacía la veces de tarjeta de sonido (en concreto un CREATIVE X-FI MOD)

Con este si logré que la batería ANKER no se apagara y así funciono durante unos 3 días, momento en que dejó de funcionar (imagino que se bloqueó y no volvió a reaccionar hasta conectarlo a un puerto USB con un cargador externo).  supongo que de alguna manera entró en un bucle y petó tras tantas horas encendido , aunque si bien es cierto que tanto la batería extendida como todos los demas dispositvos nuca produjeron un calor excesivo en estas pruebas.



En fin, creo que mi desconocimiento sobre la matería ha hecho que pase por alto cuestiones que desconozco, como temas de amperajes, voltios  u otras incompatibilidades que se me pasan por alto  y que han hecho que llegue hasta este foro.


Espero que me podáis orientar en este tema y amplio información con  un pequeño gráfico y las especificaciones técnicas de la batería ANKER y la alarma

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos


ANKER 3E
CAPACITY 1000mAh / 3.7V
INPUT 5V / 1A
OUTPUT 5V / 3.1A
OUTPUT CHARGIN RATE 3100mA / Hour



ALARMA TC-100
BATTERY 600 mAh
100~240V power adapter (2-flat pin plug)


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 30, 2013)

podrias usar algo como en el link de abajo, o buscar un "cargador de flote", cuando la bateria se descarga vuelve a cargar automaticamente,en el foro hay circuitos, pero como dices que no entiendes mucho de electronica, te recomendaria algo solar con cargador

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-425429323-cargador-solar-y-bateria-extra-5000-mah-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:5]

suerte si no e explique bien dimelo y volvemos!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2013)

deja de lado esa bateria que compraste de 1000 mA .

la bateria original de la alarma: ¿ que tension tiene ?? , cual es la tension en V. de trabajo .
adelanto que esto lo digo por que se supone que no tenes energia alla, asi que lo que yo haria seria una de 2 :

1 -- una bateria un poco mas seria, tipo  4 amper hora  y me olvido lejos,  que se cargue facil de sde el auto, asi cuando vas la cargas.
2 --- por lo que describis la bateria original es chiquita y dura 4 dias  =  consume poco el bicho  >>>>>  algo de cargador con energia solar seria estupendo.

por otro lado :
si queres usar esea bateria que compraste y la cuestion es el tema de ese pulsador, te voy adelantando:
abrilo y fijate como es el pulsador, si es sencillito, solo 2 patas, si asi es bastara que te den un circuito de algun oscilador que mande un pulso cada hora (que seria igual a pulsar unos segundos cada hora )  y tupum - tupum.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2013)

Yo tengo una cutrebateria usb china sin botón


----------



## fiebre (Jul 31, 2013)

Gracias por vuestras rápidas respuestas.

El asunto se trata de proporcionar energía de forma continuada a la batería durante al menos 10 días. lo del cargador del coche no es problema porque yo llevaría las baterías cargadas desde ciudad.

Las baterías solares en principio no me valdrían porque la alarma se encuentra oculta en el interior de la casa, junto a la puerta de entrada . antes de tener la alarma me entraron dos veces y no quiero que descubran que tengo alarma, además esto me supondría tener que sacar un cable al exterior dificil de camuflar.

el sistema de usar algun tipo de circuito de un oscilador que simule la pulsación es interesante, pero supongo que complejo para mí.


Mi duda es si la diferencia entre que una batería corte la energía al terminar de cargar un dispositivo viene dada por ese botón físico o no. 

Creen que en una batería sin botón la energía fluirá constantemente?  se me ocurre que aun no teniendo botón también corte la energia hasta volver a conectar/desconectar el usb, lo que haría necesario la presencia de una persona en la casa de campo.


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 31, 2013)

nose si entendi mal, tu dices que el boton fisico se debe accionar para que active la carga, el flujo electrico, para accionarlo debes estar inpresente, me confirmas si es asi. PDT alguna imagen de la mencionada bateria.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2013)

No lo creo, lo sé. Que la batería corte es superfluo; ya corta el móvil y cuando el móvil quiere vuelve a consumir.
Mi batería da 5V sin pensar, si el móvil se carga o no se carga es cosa de él . Es como si lo dejas toda la vida conectado al alimentador; seguirá siempre encendido cargando cuando lo necesite.


----------



## fiebre (Jul 31, 2013)

Efectivamente, hay que pulsar el botón para que vuelva a dar energía y yo lo que necesito es que fluya continuamente con independencia de que la alarma esté al 100%.
scooter, por lo que cuentas tu batería es del tipo de la que necesito.  Que marca o modelo es? Cuanta autonomía tiene?  

Gracias


----------

